# 16 ft hyside cat for sale



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Price? Location?


----------



## rcarver (Apr 11, 2007)

Cubuffs85 said:


> Price? Location?


Winter park co and 3000$


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Hell of a deal.


----------



## rcarver (Apr 11, 2007)

jamesthomas said:


> Hell of a deal.


I know! Interested?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I have one just like it. Love the boat. Punches holes like a champ and pivots easily when lightly loaded. Pretty easy to overload though. Perfect two person and lots of gear boat which is the way I run most of the time.


----------



## rcarver (Apr 11, 2007)

jamesthomas said:


> I have one just like it. Love the boat. Punches holes like a champ and pivots easily when lightly loaded. Pretty easy to overload though. Perfect two person and lots of gear boat which is the way I run most of the time.


All the truth. I took her down the grand and she rocked. Not heavy but when I lined her up she was amazing . Had 5 18 footers and I still think 16 ft cats are the best


----------



## Jhusmann (Aug 23, 2021)

Cubuffs85 said:


> Price? Location?





rcarver said:


> 16 ft hyside cat w Deso gray 5 bay frame , includes 3 cataract oars w 2 sawyer blades and a spare oar w magnum blade, Dre dry box,straps to set up,4 drop bags, and some assorted free gear. Contact Rodger @ 970-531-9197. Trailer NOT included
> View attachment 69172


Sold?


----------



## rcarver (Apr 11, 2007)

Jhusmann said:


> Sold?


Nope! Still available


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

How old are the tubes? Patches?


----------



## rcarver (Apr 11, 2007)

Cubuffs85 said:


> How old are the tubes? Patches?


Tubes are 2002 approx and only1 small patch. Pinhole.


----------

